# dog needs lift to UK!



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

Are any dog lovers coming back to the UK from Barcelona around Xmas? I had to leave a small well trained dog with some friends near Barcelona in the Summer due to the stupid UK laws, the 6 months have now passed since his rabies blood test but I can't get the time off to come and get him. If anyone is driving back to the UK I could give you some petrol money in return for a lift for him. He is perfectly car trained and will sit in the boot or on the back seat without any trouble. Thanks


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

robbyg said:


> Are any dog lovers coming back to the UK from Barcelona around Xmas? I had to leave a small well trained dog with some friends near Barcelona in the Summer due to the stupid UK laws, the 6 months have now passed since his rabies blood test but I can't get the time off to come and get him. If anyone is driving back to the UK I could give you some petrol money in return for a lift for him. He is perfectly car trained and will sit in the boot or on the back seat without any trouble. Thanks


We are coming back with our dog in the middle of Jan, but we are in Andalucia, if that is any use to you.


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Cazzy
I guess you are driving North to get a ferry from Bilbao or Santander, not via Barcelona and up through France, right? Unfortunately our dog is up in Catalunya, so he needs a lift from there. Please let me know if I am wrong! Thanks for replying though.
Rob


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

robbyg said:


> Hi Cazzy
> I guess you are driving North to get a ferry from Bilbao or Santander, not via Barcelona and up through France, right? Unfortunately our dog is up in Catalunya, so he needs a lift from there. Please let me know if I am wrong! Thanks for replying though.
> Rob


We are going to go to calais so I suppose it won't work. Good luck. I know a good animal transport firm, we have used them a few times. pet shops transport dog shipping at petcouriers.com


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

*Salty*

Hi Cazzy

If you are driving to Calais then quite possibly you are going via Barcelona? I drove to Calais from there in the summer time, it's a very pleasant and easy drive, and only a third of the road in France is toll (though it is dual carriage way the whole way), which means it's much cheaper and nicer than using the autoroute for the whole trip.

If you are going up the coast via Valencia to Barcelona then up and over the Pyrenees and due North to Calais then quite possibly you might be able to help. All the companies I have spoken to charge 400 euros or more which seems crazy if someone is doing the trip anyway, I know I would happily have bought someones dog with me for cost (dogs ferry ticket & food) plus something towards the fuel (100 euros?)

If this is sounding like something you might be able to do please let me have your phone number and I could give you a call to discuss, or we can email directly outside of this forum - though it seems i can't post my mail address here. 

Where are you in Andalucia? We have a house in Arcos de la Frontera, though are now back in the UK for work (

Pic of Salty with my kids attached for size reference!

Thanks and best regards

Rob


----------



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi, I am comming back on dec 22nd with our own dog and live just down the road from Barcelona (Tarragona) and am heading for Swindon if i can help let me know. leaving 21st.
Doug


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

robbyg said:


> Hi Cazzy
> 
> If you are driving to Calais then quite possibly you are going via Barcelona? I drove to Calais from there in the summer time, it's a very pleasant and easy drive, and only a third of the road in France is toll (though it is dual carriage way the whole way), which means it's much cheaper and nicer than using the autoroute for the whole trip.
> 
> ...


I think Doug might find it easier, but if he can't PM me


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

*Thanks for the offer!*

Hi Doug
Thank you for your kind offer which I would love to take you up on, unfortunately though we are away from the UK from 17th December until 4th January so the timing is really a huge shame. I will have to ask around to see if any friends or family at this end would be able collect him from you on the 22nd, leave it with me for a few days and I'll let you know if I have found someone.
Best regards
Rob


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

*Dog needs lift...*

Hi Doug
Unfortunately I can't find anyone at my end to come and collect Salty from you in Swindon and have him over Xmas as I am away from 17th until 4th Jan in Denmark, so I won't be able to accept your offer. Huge shame from my end as it means I will have to start the process again of looking for a lift for him after new year. Thank you for your offer though, and if you are making the trip again in the new year and wouldn't mind some canine company please do let me know.
Many thanks, have a safe trip and a happy Xmas.
Rob


----------

